# Electrical Conversion



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
After many many months of searching we have now put down a deposit on what we feel is our perfect RV, it is a 2000 Fleetwood Ford Tioga C class,offering us the American luxurys whilst remaining compact enough to go where we want. However we need help please, the electrical output of the Generator and subsequent sockets are currently American standard 110v, obviously we wish to get this changed to 240v, so can anyone offer any help as to where to get this done?, idealy if anyone knows of any mobile companies this would be ideal as then the work could be carried out at my place of work.
Many thanks in anticipation of your help

Ian * Kay


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi Yorkscouple. Welcome to the fantastic world of the American RV. There is a company that is mobile and will do it just about anywhere to suit you >>>>>>>>>>>> HERE <<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

*Us again*

Thanks JohnSandyWhite for the info, could prove useful, one other thing we meant to ask but didn't, does anyone know of any secure storage in or around the Yorkshire/Humberside area?, any info would be gratefuly received.
Thanks
Ian & Kay


----------

